# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση του  F/B CORRAGIO στην Ηγουμενίτσα

## karavofanatikos

¶τυχη στιγμή για το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας! Απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν πρέπει να ήταν κάτι σοβαρό, καθώς το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον στην Πάτρα! 
Περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link:
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=19765

----------


## ithakos

Δεν θέλω να θιξω κανέναν αλλα οι Έλληνες καπετανιοι ρεμετζαρουν σε μικρά λιμάνια άνετα....οι Ιταλοί τα κοπανανε σε λιμάνια σαν το Μπερναμπέου που λέει και ο καπτα Διαμαντής

----------


## combra

pic-coraggio.jpg


Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Ηγουμενίτσας, προσέκρουσε το βράδυ (Πέμπτη 17/01/2013) το  επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «CORRAGIO» με σημαίας Ιταλίας, κατά την  διαδικασία χειρισμών πρόσδεσής του χωρίς να αναφερθεί κάποιος  τραυματισμός.

Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 114 επιβάτες και εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο  δρομολόγιο από Βενετία για Πάτρα με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Ηγουμενίτσα.

Από την πρόσκρουση δεν παρατηρήθηκε εισροή υδάτων ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.  Μετά από προσκόμιση προσωρινού πιστοποιητικού αξιοπλοΐας από τον ιταλικό  νηογνώμονα, το πλοίο αναχώρησε για την Πάτρα.


Πηγή in.gr

----------


## despo

Και να μη θέλεις να θίξεις, η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτή ! Είναι η πολλοστή φορά που πλοίο με καπετάνιο προερχόμενο εξ Ιταλίας που 'κοπανάει' το πλοίο.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα έχει κοντό καταπέλτη φαίνετε!  :Sour:  :Worked Till 5am:  :Worked Till 5am:  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## ιθακη

> Θα έχει κοντό καταπέλτη φαίνετε!


Ναι Απόστολε ειδικά αυτό που είπες μου θυμίζει το " στην κοντή την ....... φταίνε οι τρίχες" ...!!!!!!!

----------

